# Folding Saw ?



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

I need a new saw for out and about cutting forks ,the folding saw i have is way past it,s best so time for a new one i think,
i am now looking for a good quality one that will last a long time ,
any suggestions please ?


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I have a new Bear Grylls that I got from Sprawlmart for 20 bucks. It slides into it's handle. Pretty fast cutter for the price. Before that I had a STIHL folding hand saw that I got for free with a weed eater. It was not nearly as nice as the BG.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

SOG Folding Camp Saw

http://sogknives.com/store/F10.html

Or the Fiskars Power Tooth 10 inch

http://www2.fiskars.com/Products/Yard-and-Garden/Pruning-Saws-and-Tools/Power-Tooth-R-Sliding-Pruning-Saw-10


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Don't discount the option of a 'Survival Saw' either. They are essentially a length of chainsaw blade with a handle on each end. Very portable and make quick work of even large logs.
http://proforceequipment.com/product-details.php?id=101&catid=42


----------



## drfrancov (Sep 29, 2012)

The Fiskars saw above works great for me.


----------



## Shazam (Jul 2, 2012)

I did some searching into folding saws a while back and settled on two.
I haven't bought one yet but it was between the Bahco Laplander or a Silky.

Frank.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I have some thing called a " Grizz Saw". Love it. Light .small and will handle any branch. Will also cut through bone. Carry it with me in case I see a fork.


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

Fiskars approx. $12 at Wally World (WalMart) in the garden department.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

You probably want something with some aggressive teeth for cutting green, and outdoor forks. I use the Coghlan's folding Sierra Saw and
I love it. It cuts green wood fast. It's nice and lite in back pocket, and not expensive at all. I even modified one to
a 6 inch length for even easier carry.
I make walking sticks, and canes, so I've cut hundreds of sticks and of course forks with this saw. My .02.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

nobody has mentioned a nice one. Its a folding saw made by Corona. in the $20 range. I've put a ton of miles on mine with no complaints : ) And i use it on some big stuff often
http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1278989&cagpspn=pla


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Haven't heard any bad things about these...

http://www.silkysaws.com/home/Super-Accel-210mm-Saw-1375

LGD


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I just bought a Bahco Laplander and am very, very pleased. The blade is rigid, yet still thin and the teeth cut like a pack of wolverines.http://www.amazon.com/BAHCO-396-LAP-Inch-Laplander-Folding/dp/B0001IX7OW

I have also had a Silky and it was a very good saw. So good in fact that my mother in law never gave it back.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Btoon84 said:


> nobody has mentioned a nice one. Its a folding saw made by Corona. in the $20 range. I've put a ton of miles on mine with no complaints : ) And i use it on some big stuff often
> http://www.acehardwa...989&cagpspn=pla


 This is the one I have and I like it.


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Beanflip said:


> nobody has mentioned a nice one. Its a folding saw made by Corona. in the $20 range. I've put a ton of miles on mine with no complaints : ) And i use it on some big stuff often
> http://www.acehardwa...989&cagpspn=pla


 This is the one I have and I like it.
[/quote]that looks good buddy


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for all the help and info guy,s , i have narrowed it down to 3 now , just need to decide between 
bear grylls
SOG
Bacho Laplander
or maybe just get one of each they all look great thanks.


----------



## norca (May 3, 2012)

ive a silky pocket boy its great and cuts smooth and is in its own case great bit of kit


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Yep, the Silky was my very favorite of all I have tried. The Japanese know how to make a fine handsaw!!


----------



## Shazam (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## Shazam (Jul 2, 2012)

Here's a couple of the cheapest i could find saved in my ebay list.

http://www.ebay.co.u...984.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.co.u...-/230870399359?

and a little something else.









http://www.ebay.co.u...984.m1438.l2649

Frank.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Great review of the two Shazam

I wholeheartedly love both of those saws, one is as good as the other for a slingshot gathering saw and overall bushcraft tool.

For those who really appreciate the 'feel' of the tool as it does its work, then the Silky is best- it cuts wood like it is butter.


----------



## Shazam (Jul 2, 2012)

Yeah, I really need to buy one of those. I'm tired of my old wilkinson sword binding all the time.
From seeing other videos of the silky, i know what you mean. It almost cuts silently with no effort.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Another vote here for the Bahco Laplander.
If you point it at a branch, it falls off the tree.
Not quite, but I have never held such an efficient saw and it is very tough.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Shazam said:


>


Is that you? Nice review either wy


----------



## Shazam (Jul 2, 2012)

lightgeoduck said:


> Is that you? Nice review either wy


Nooooo. I wish i was that young again!
It was just a random review i found on youtube to help me decide on which saw to buy.


----------



## JLM (Sep 20, 2012)

I have a Silky PocketBoy and absolutely love it. I have a friend that is an arborist and it was recomended by him. It folds nicely and fits well in my back pocket while roaming around in the woods. I have been using it for several months and would highly recommend it!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Sean said:


> You probably want something with some aggressive teeth for cutting green, and outdoor forks. I use the Coghlan's folding Sierra Saw and
> I love it. It cuts green wood fast. It's nice and lite in back pocket, and not expensive at all. I even modified one to
> a 6 inch length for even easier carry.
> I make walking sticks, and canes, so I've cut hundreds of sticks and of course forks with this saw. My .02.


This is the saw that I have. I bought it at walmart two years ago and have done a really LOT of cutting with it. It was very affordable and it works great. They do not carry it any more so I recently bought a Bahco (more expensive and better) for a backup.


----------



## Tikigrunt (Oct 30, 2012)

Bahco Laplander. Absolutely awesome. I own one and have used it quite a bit and its still scary sharp.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is the Gerber saw that I have used for years. You can still find it with a little shopping for about $16 and it comes with both a very aggressive wood blade and a bone blade and a pouch to carry it all. You can buy a replacement blade for about $5. The first very aggressive wood blade that I came across was in an Opinel saw. When I was in the wholesale business 12 years ago, I sold both of these items. -- Tex
http://www.knivesplus.com/gerber-knives-saws.html
http://www.smkw.com/webapp/eCommerce/products/Opinel/Opinel%26%23153%3B+9-12%22+Folding+Saw+with+Wood+Handle/OP687.html


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I got a Timber Creek from Academy for about 10 bucks. It is doing just fine. If it gets dull or I lose it? Boo-hoo. They have more and I can recycle beer cans and get that..


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

The Bahco Laplander is the one that most bushcraft guys seem to use. It's the one I went for, purely for this reason - bushcraft is demanding on your tools so they know what they're talking about!

For opportunistic fork collection the saw on my EDC pocket knife, a Victorinox Farmer, cuts surprisingly well.


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

capnjoe said:


> I have a new Bear Grylls that I got from Sprawlmart for 20 bucks. It slides into it's handle. Pretty fast cutter for the price. Before that I had a STIHL folding hand saw that I got for free with a weed eater. It was not nearly as nice as the BG.


That is the one I went with also...wallyworld for $20 and cut like a champ and clean also.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

I bought one of the Bear Grylls saws and it broke due to metal fatigue after just a few uses. I replaced it with the Fiskars and it has worked great. I also bought a small bow saw from Ace Hardware that has worked very well.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Pawpawsailor said:


> I bought one of the Bear Grylls saws and it broke due to metal fatigue after just a few uses. I replaced it with the Fiskars and it has worked great. I also bought a small bow saw from Ace Hardware that has worked very well.


Mine has begun to flex some lately. I've cut probably twenty or more 2 inch forks with it. It no longer has the rigidity it once did, but it's still cutting well. Should I be concerned?


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

capnjoe said:


> Pawpawsailor said:
> 
> 
> > I bought one of the Bear Grylls saws and it broke due to metal fatigue after just a few uses. I replaced it with the Fiskars and it has worked great. I also bought a small bow saw from Ace Hardware that has worked very well.
> ...


Mine started to flex at two places on the push stroke and suddenly snapped just forward of the handle. It could have been just a fluke... Who knows?


----------



## Knotty (Jan 15, 2013)

In the camping and backpacking world, few saws are so revered as the Sven Saw.

http://www.svensaw.com/

I didn't think there could be much of a difference between saw blades until I tried a Sven. Not as convenient as the small folding saws but if you have to do some serious cutting the Sven is tough to beat.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Yep the Sven is one efficient saw. I had one years ago and lost it along the way. I would gladly purchase another. Bulky, but when it comes time to work only a chainsaw is faster.

For pocket saws, I am still at a toss up between the Bahco Lapplander and the Silky Pocketboy 170 with medium teeth.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I loves my Bahco! :cookie:


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

While I ought to look more into this topic:

I'm using a Bahco Folding Pruning Saw, Xt7 396-HP. (It looks like the laplander?)

And I find it jaw droppingly good... as stated above "you look a tree, and ALL THE BRANCHS FALL OFF!"

I've run off to look up the Bahco catalogue... and it is EXACTLY what I would have bought, 396-JS is a little coarser but as an alternative I offer it.

Personally I'm really fussy about tools and I want all my cutting tools as sharp as possible. The Bahco seems to stay sharp and makes light work of most things. I strongly recommend it for further review.


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

this opinel folder has worked well for me.

#http://www.thebushcraftstore.co.uk/opinel-folding-saw---no-12-10198-p.asp


----------



## norca (May 3, 2012)

Silky Pocketboy very good smooth cut


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

The Felco pruning saw is one of the very best as anything manufactured by Felco is.


----------



## Bob Holland (Apr 24, 2013)

$4.00 Dollar General. Gets the job done on the cheap. :bonk:


----------



## quemado (May 10, 2013)

I read the suggestions here some weeks ago. I picked up both a Coughlan (Dicks Sporting Goods) and a Corona (Ace Hardware) here in town. They both do an almost equal job as near as I can tell from a half dozen cuts. The Coughlan is lighter and more portable. The Corona is bigger, heavier, and flashier. I put the Coughlan in my truck. The Corona will be a gift to a gardening friend - well maybe(?).

I kind of think of them as wearing sunglasses while fishing. I would love an expensive pair of sunglasses, but if they fall in the lake and are lost, how much $$ am I willing to lose.


----------



## Larry Bourgeois (May 8, 2016)

Sean said:


> You probably want something with some aggressive teeth for cutting green, and outdoor forks. I use the Coghlan's folding Sierra Saw and
> I love it. It cuts green wood fast. It's nice and lite in back pocket, and not expensive at all. I even modified one to
> a 6 inch length for even easier carry.
> I make walking sticks, and canes, so I've cut hundreds of sticks and of course forks with this saw. My .02.


Old topic but still a good one for the newer fellas. Cool stuff Sean. I use the same awesome and under $10 folder for bush crafting everything. Top notch for me. I also have their really sweet "Pocket Saw" for $7 here in Ottawa, which is now my EDC, shirt pocket sized, green wood cutter, no matter how small my other kits get.  lb


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

The only pocket saw i'll use again is the Silky PocketBoy!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I just got this one...haven't used it yet, but build quality seems to be nice .

https://www.mec.ca/en/product/4009-407/Folding-Wood-Saw

The one I carry in the car or when I have a pack, is this one. It's awesome.

https://www.mec.ca/en/product/5046-176/FreeScape-Camp-Saw


----------



## razmatazberry (Feb 4, 2017)

Agree with all those who say silky is the best.... it cuts through wood like a light saber


----------



## Clang! (Jan 16, 2017)

The Silky and Bahco both have good reputations within the bushcraft community.


----------



## razmatazberry (Feb 4, 2017)

The silky allows me to cut through wood quickly and quietly. Perfect for when you see that perfect fork, in a park...or a neighbors yard, or in a nature conservation area...


----------



## razmatazberry (Feb 4, 2017)

The silky allows me to cut through wood quickly and quietly. Perfect for when you see that perfect fork, in a park...or a neighbors yard, or in a nature conservation area...


----------



## razmatazberry (Feb 4, 2017)

The silky allows me to cut through wood quickly and quietly. Perfect for when you see that perfect fork, in a park...or a neighbors yard, or in a nature conservation area...


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

razmatazberry said:


> The silky allows me to cut through wood quickly and quietly. Perfect for when you see that perfect fork, in a park...or a neighbors yard, or in a nature conservation area...


That's the spirit, but why stop there?

It allows for cutting of forks in zoos, cemeteries, school playground and when I see a good looking fork on protected land.

Does it cut through copper for when I see copper pipe laying around on construction sites? That stuff is worth a fortune and easy to liquidate


----------



## razmatazberry (Feb 4, 2017)

You should see the chestnut fork I got from a farmers grove the other day...


----------



## razmatazberry (Feb 4, 2017)

Copper pipe....grandpa's cane... grandma's walker...if it is fork shaped nothing is safe...


----------



## razmatazberry (Feb 4, 2017)

Copper pipe....grandpa's cane... grandma's walker...if it is fork shaped nothing is safe...


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

What size and blade aggression are people using for pruning forks?


----------



## razmatazberry (Feb 4, 2017)

Use a 270mm medium tooth silky


----------



## dirtbag (Jan 3, 2015)

The silky gets my vote, super sharp and well built. I've use mine a lot with no complaints.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

dirtbag said:


> The silky gets my vote, super sharp and well built. I've use mine a lot with no complaints.


And that makes 50


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

How about something different from the maker of my favorite Japanese pull saws:

Gyokucho 112 Fugaku









You know, just in case it's not a tree.


----------

